# Tirar de la cadena



## cloferba

Recientemente he tenido una "discusion" con un amigo respecto de la expresión "tirar de la cadena".

Yo sostengo que dicha expresión sólo era aplicable tiempo atrás cuando los inodoros incorporaban un tanque de agua en la parte superior (pegado al techo en muchos casos) y para tirar agua en el inodoro había que tirar hacia abajo una cadena la cual permitía que caiga agua.

Mi amigo me dice que no importa, que la expresión se sigue usando igual y que no es correcta. Yo sostengo que no es correcta porque hoy en día, para tirar agua en el inodoro es necesario presionar un botón y no "tirar de la cadena".

Alguien sabe con exactitud cual es la expresión correcta a utilizar?

Muchas gracias


----------



## ErOtto

¿Por qué piensas que ha dejado de ser correcta?
¿Qué se debería decir... "accionar el mecanismo de evacuación de la cisterna"? 

Te pongo otro ejemplo... según tu teoría tampoco sería correcto decir "arrancar el coche"... o tú lo "arrancas". 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pues que moderno, en mi pueblo todavía usamos inodoros a los que hay que bajar una palanca para jalar la cadena que abre la válvula que permite el paso del agua, pero en fin, nosotros decimos "bajarle al baño".


----------



## dexterciyo

Es una expresión fija:



> tirar de la cadena.
> 1. loc. verb. Descargar la cisterna de un inodoro.


----------



## cloferba

Pienso que no es correcto porque dicha expresion se utilizaba anteriormente y ahora ya no *porque han cambiado las maneras de tirar agua por el inodoro*.
Simplemente por eso, con dicha accion "Voy al baño a tirar la cadena", la frase logicamente es inentendible hoy en dia en una casa que no tiene cadena en su inodoro...


----------



## cloferba

dexterciyo said:


> Es una expresión fija:



Coincido, es una expresion válida cuando nos referimos a un inodoro con cadena, pero no cuando el mismo tiene boton. Se entiende?


----------



## ErOtto

cloferba said:


> Pienso que no es correcto porque .... la frase lógicamente es inentendible hoy en dia en una casa que no tiene cadena en su inodoro...



Un pelín 'cogida por los pelos' la excusa... ¿no crees? 

Si en casa de un amigo este te dice: "no olvides tirar de la cadena" cuando vas a su baño... ¿de verdad le contestarías... no te entiendo... tu WC no tiene cadena?

Saludos
Er


----------



## dexterciyo

La etimología de la expresión no importa, sino el significado que tiene. En la definición dada por el DRAE, dice claramente «descargar la cisterna de un inodoro».


----------



## cloferba

dexterciyo said:


> LEn la definición dada por el DRAE, dice claramente «descargar la cisterna de un inodoro».


les falto especificar que con cadena...


----------



## ErOtto

dexterciyo said:


> En la definición dada por el DRAE, dice claramente «descargar la cisterna de un inodoro».



Según *cloferba*, en dicha definición falta añadir "... con independencia del mecanismo usado (cadena, palanca, botón, cordel, alambre, etc.)". 

PD.- ¡Vaya, pensé que iba a ser más rápido... pero no lo fui!


----------



## cloferba

ErOtto said:


> Si en casa de un amigo este te dice: "no olvides tirar de la cadena" cuando vas a su baño... ¿de verdad le contestarías... no te entiendo... tu WC no tiene cadena?



Estoy seguro que las generaciones futuras no entenderán el significado:


> "Que significa tirar de la cadena?"
> Pues hace 50 años los inodoros tenían cadena para tirar agua, pero aunque ya no existen más dichos inodoros, seguimos utilizando la misma expresión



Personalmente creo que la expresión más acertada sería decir "Echar agua en el inodoro" como frase general. Abarcaría tantos inodoros con cadena e inodoros con boton.


----------



## ErOtto

cloferba said:


> Estoy seguro que las generaciones futuras no entenderán el significado:



Partiendo de la base de que no tienes _muchoscientos _años... ¿conoces la expresión "luchar contra molinos de viento"?
Que yo recuerde, el último que (supuestamente) lo hizo _*físicamente *_fue un tal _hidalgo de los de lanza en astillero_. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## cloferba

ErOtto said:


> Partiendo de la base de que no tienes _muchoscientos _años... ¿conoces la expresión "luchar contra molinos de viento"?
> Que yo recuerde, el último que (supuestamente) lo hizo _*físicamente *_fue un tal _hidalgo de los de lanza en astillero_.
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Tu cuando quieres manifestar una accion, dirias "Voy luchar contra molinos de viento"?
Y si yo te pregunto "que molinos?" me darias clases de historia y frases bíblicas?


----------



## oa2169

"No olvides *vaciar* el inodoro" es la expresión que usamos por estos lados. Me parece que es más general y no importa si el wc tiene cadena, botón, balde, palanca, etc.

Saluditos.


----------



## ErOtto

cloferba said:


> Y si yo te pregunto "que molinos?" me darias clases de historia y frases bíblicas?



No, tan solo te preguntaría... ¿a que me has entendido? 

Pues lo mismo ocurre con "tirar de la cadena". 

Buen rollito. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## cloferba

oa2169 said:


> "No olvides *vaciar* el inodoro" es la expresión que usamos por estos lados. Me parece que es más general y no importa si el wc tiene cadena, botón, balde, palanca, etc.
> 
> Saluditos.



Eso seria mas coherente, gracias


----------



## ErOtto

cloferba said:


> Eso seria mas coherente, gracias


Coherente sería si fuese *cisterna *en vez de *inodoro*. 


> *cisterna**.*
> (Del lat. _cisterna_).
> *2. *f. Depósito de agua de un retrete o urinario.



No me hagas mucho caso, estoy en plan 'tiquismiquis de finde'. 

Saludos y buen 'finde' a todos,
Er


----------



## luna_mdq

En mi casa de la infancia el inodoro no tenía cadena. Mi madre siempre uso la expresión tirar la cadena, mi hermano y yo, más innovativos, decíamos "tirar el boton" .


----------



## cloferba

luna_mdq said:


> mi hermano y yo, más innovativos, decíamos "tirar el boton" .


*¿*a d*ó*nde lo tiraban? *¿*a la basura?

* Y*o lo aprieto.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que lo más razonable sería decir: Tirar el agua.


----------



## Lurrezko

En español usamos un montón de expresiones cuyo origen iba ligado a costumbres, hechos o acciones que ya no están en boga, y no por ello dejamos de usarlas. Luchamos a capa y espada, hacemos las cuentas de la lechera, nos asustamos cuando hay moros en la costa y nos rasgamos las vestiduras, por citar unas pocas. No comprendo cuál sería el problema con tirar de la cadena.

Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Yo soy firme partidaria de tirar de la cadena aunque estuve diciéndolo durante años antes de darme cuenta del sentido real, que en mi entorno los váteres de cadena eran una anormalidad (pero vaya, que con *camarero *me pasó tres cuartos de lo mismo ). Por aquí había un hilo al respecto del vaciado de cisternas...


----------



## Agró

Yo lo digo (y lo hago; si no, mi señora me mata) cada día.


----------



## Bloodsun

Lurrezko said:


> En español usamos un montón de expresiones cuyo origen iba ligado a costumbres, hechos o acciones que ya no están en boga, y no por ello dejamos de usarlas. Luchamos a capa y espada, hacemos las cuentas de la lechera, nos asustamos cuando hay moros en la costa y nos rasgamos las vestiduras, por citar unas pocas. No comprendo cuál sería el problema con tirar de la cadena.


Lo mismo pienso.

Desde que tengo memoria que he tirado la cadena, y eso que me las vi con inodoros y cisternas de todo tipo. Lo que sí, para mí es *tirar la cadena*, no "tirar _de_ la cadena", aunque sin duda la pequeña omisión es meramente ahorrativa. Mi madre me mandaba a tirar la cadena, lo cual yo hacía apretando un botón (en la mayoría de los casos), o jalando una palanca, o tirando realmente de una cadenita. Pero a cualquiera de esas acciones se las llamaba genéricamente *tirar la cadena.*

Si alguna vez lo razoné, nunca me llamó la atención que se dijera así, y tampoco establecí nunca una relación entre la cadena que tiraba en uno de esos baños de infancia, con la expresión tirar la cadena. Simplemente lo hacía sin pensar que esa cadena fuera la que estaba mencionando. Hasta ese punto es una expresión fija y hecha.

Por lo demás, hay que aclarar que no en todas las regiones hispanohablantes se dice de la misma manera (en algunos lugares es *tirar la cadena*, en otros *jalar la cadena*, en otros *pulsar/apretar/presionar el botón*,* vaciar el tanque, etc*.), y por eso puede ser que a unos le suene extraña la forma que usan otros, e incluso que detecten sinsentidos no percibidos por quienes están acostumbrados a decirlos. De la misma forma, personas que hablan otros idiomas y que aprenden el nuestro nos hacen notar a menudo la cantidad de incoherencias que hay en el español, y que decimos todos los días sin percatarnos. Pero algo hay que dejar en claro: una lengua es una convención social que en muchos casos no sigue reglas lógicas.


Saludos.


----------



## Andoush

Concuerdo con "tirar la cadena" y no "tirar _de_ la cadena" . ¿Será un argentinismo?


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> Creo que lo más razonable sería decir: Tirar el agua.



Eso sería un desperdicio


----------



## pelus

Por estas zonas (o tal vez sea una expresión "familiar"): "Hacé correr el agua del inodoro",  o simplemente: "Hacé correr el agua" ya entendemos qué agua y de dónde...


----------



## Alpitzar

ErOtto said:


> ¿Por qué piensas que ha dejado de ser correcta?
> ¿Qué se debería decir... "accionar el mecanismo de evacuación de la cisterna"?
> 
> Te pongo otro ejemplo... según tu teoría tampoco sería correcto decir "arrancar el coche"... o tú lo "arrancas".
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Bueno pues yo una vez escuche de un profesor que no decía "voy a ir a orinar" y en vez decía "voy a ir a realizar el acto de la micción" así que talvez personas como el esten de acuerdo en decir "accionar el mecanismo para la evacuación de la cisterna"

Yo digo "vaciar el tanque" aunque he oido "bajar la cadena" lo cual para mi no tiene sentido.


----------



## Alpitzar

¿El inodoro?. ¿De donde viene llamar a la taza "el que no tiene olor"?

Yo una vez escuché algo peor que no podia más que creer, entender; llamar a la taza ¿interior?. Yo creería que me estan diciendo que me aguante.


----------



## jorgema

Aunque la forma más usual en mi país es simplemente "_echar agua al baño/water_", también se utilizaba_ jalar la cadena_ ya que muchos de los inodoros que conocí en mi infancia en la escuela eran de aquellos con una cisterna alta que tenías que accionar jalando una cadena (típicos en las escuelas, y también usuales en los baños públicos). Otra forma común es "jalar la palanca", aunque más que jalarla simplemente se la acciona. Creo que esta última y la de echar agua son las que se usan actualmente, mientras que jalar la cadena, aunque se entendería, creo que a muchos les sonaría gracioso.
Lo de "tirar la cadena" se conoce más por un chiste que circula bastante, pero que en mi país, por lo menos, no resulta tan efectivo ya que la frase no es común, y porque para nosotros "tirar" (sin preposición) sólo significa 'botar', 'desechar', 'arrojar'.


----------



## chiquillamalagueña

Totalmente de acuerdo con Lurrezko, pero me lo he pasado muy bien leyéndoos, jamás pensé que "tirar de la cadena" diera tanto de sí jajajajajaja


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Eso sería un desperdicio



Pues ya me dirás..., ¿qué hacemos?


----------



## swift

Locuciones verbales como esta están ya lexicalizadas en el inventario del idioma. Nadie se pone a filosofar sobre sistemas de descarga de agua cuando _jala la cadena_. Lo que sí es insoportable es que se olviden de pitarle al coronel y lo dejen para que reciba al siguiente. 

Feliz domingo.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Nadie se pone a filosofar sobre sistemas de descarga de agua cuando _jala la cadena_.
> Bueno... ya ves que sí.
> 
> Lo que sí es insoportable es que se olviden de pitarle al coronel y lo dejen para que reciba al siguiente.
> Eso es una dedicatoria insultante.
> 
> Feliz domingo.
> Idem (me voy a dormir un _siestorro_).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues por aquí es bastante usual *estirar (de) la cadena*.


----------



## Eneamus

Por si os interesa, en mi casa empleamos "limpiar la escena del crimen".


----------



## Alpitzar

Concuerdo con nombre usuario - Calambur -.

Estando acá de acuerdo todos en la premisa de que el Castellano usa muchas expresiones ligadas a costumbres. ¿Que pensás todos sobre una hipotética evolución idiomatica del Castellano hacia un mayor tecnicismo?, en la cual tales expresiones varias, compartidas en esta hebra, se considerasen coloquiales mas aún culturalmente pertinentes; permitiendo no solo un entendimiento mas conexo entre las diferentes zonas Hispanohablantes sinó cabida a la creación de una mayor cantidad de tecnicismos en diferentes ambitos y situaciones. 

Aunque siceramente me resulta dificil convenir una hipotética frase téctica a proponer para esta acción en particular sin ofender a alguien por no ser lo suficientemente imparcial en que lexicón elegir, mas acá propongo la que hallo mas posible a tener la mayor convergencia: 

<< Exaguar* el retrete >>

*(Enjaguar/enjuagar)

Cual sea el medio que se use; ya sea cadena, botón, palanca, digitar un comando electronico (en Japón hasta los hay que te saludan), el resultado habría de ser el mismo, se enjaguará el retrete. 

Encuentro "retrete" a ser la palabra más apta por cuán especifica en cuanto a su contexto se refiere es, ya que su principal y mas pertinente significado, al contrario de inodoro; interior; baño; wáter,váter; et cetera, su connotacion conlleva bastante negligible ambigüedad.

Entiendo la palabra retrete se rinde con una mala connotación en algunos lugares lo cual creo puede ser obviado para su teórico uso en este hipotetico tecnicismo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cualquiera de las frases propuestas son plenamente intercomprensibles entre hablantes del español (quitando sociolectos "lingüísticamente escasos". *Jalar, tirar (de) la cadena *es un* idiotismo* de la lengua, ya independiente de la evolución técnica de las cisternas. *Darle a la palanca, darle al botón, al mando*, etc. son oraciones banales en la lengua, puramente descriptivas, con léxico común y que todos entendemos. Aún así, en España, tirar de la cadena patece la expresión más generalizada, ya _ligada al acto del_ "enjuague" (como curiosamente Alpitzar), del _vaciado del agua_ de la cisterna en la baza del inodoro, y no al sistema de desencadenamiento de la tromba de agua.


----------



## rocioteag

Por aqui es sumamente sencillo "jalale al baño" y se acabó.


----------

